# Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?



## Prof. Dr. Carp (21. Februar 2013)

Hi Karpfen Kollegen,

nachdem ich vor ein paar wochen dieses jahr zum ersten mal meine boilieküche feierlich eröffnet habe hatte ich gleich folgendes problem: meine feinschmecker luxus boilies   sollten konserviert werden! aber wie??
schließlich habe ich dann doch wieder auf den guten alten flüssig konservierer zurückgegriffen.

was habt ihr für methoden um eure leckeren kugeln haltbar zu machen?

einfrieren? flüssig konservierer? salz?

wie siehts speziell mit salz aus? habt ihr damit gute oder eher schlechte erfahrungen gemacht? (habs selbst mit salz noch nie ausprobiert) ein kumpel meinte er füllt seine fertigen boilies in nen eimer und überschüttet dann alles mit salz, so dass alles komplett bedeckt ist.

was sagt ihr dazu? 

habt ihr noch andere methoden um eure boilies haltbar zu machen?


----------



## marv95 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

am einfachsten ist meiner meinung nach einfrieren wenn man denn genug platz zum einfrieren hat.
Salzen funktioniert genauso gut, die Boilies sollten allerdings etwas getrocknet sein bevor sie eingesalzen werden.
Konservierer benutze ich eher ungern, und mir sind die Boilies auch schonmal mit dem Zeug weggeschimmelt... wenn dann vielleicht mit vernüftigem Konservierer, aber wie geaagt mein Ding ist es nicht


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Von dem Konservierer halte ich nicht viel. Einem Freund sind auch trotz Einsatz von dem Zeug Boilies vergammelt.

Ich trockne meine Boilies und friere sie ein. Dann habe ich weitere Optionen, denn wenn ich längere Touren mache, dann trockne ich die Boilies nochmals nach bis sie den gewünschten Härte- und Trocknungsgrad haben. Die Boilies fülle ich dann in Eimer, welche sich Luftdicht verschliessen können und nehme die mit. Mir sind damit noch nie Köder schimmlig oder gammlig geworden. Und meine Boilies bekommen keinen Konservierer und sind teilweise 2 Wochen aufgetaut.

Mit dem Salz hab ich das auch schon gemacht. Funktioniert auch. Nur zieht das Salz die komplette Restfeuchtigkeit raus, was dazu führt das sich im Bodenbereich des Eimers eine harte Salz-Boilie Masse bilden kann. Durch lufttrocknen und anschliessendem Salztrocknen kann man aber extremst Harte Boilies produzieren. 

Wenn man gute Möglichkeiten und Bedingungen zum trocknen hat, dann ziehe ich das aber absolut vor.

Aber Obacht beim trocknen. Es kann passieren, das der Mix den Trocknungsprozess nicht so gut übersteht, oder es zu schnell geht. So können die Boilies beim trocknen Risse bilden und brüchig werden. Ist mir selber einmal passiert. Also Motto, gut Ding will Weile haben.


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Ich hab mit Salz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ich nehm dazu grobes Salz (wie auf Brezen), dadurch vermeidet man die Salzkruste am Boden des Eimers etwas.

Zucker habe ich auch schon verwendet, geht genauso wie Salz, aber die klebrige Sauerei und die Ameisen/Wespen etc. machen die Sache dem Salz doch unterlegen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Ich hab mit Salz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, ich nehm dazu grobes Salz (wie auf Brezen), dadurch vermeidet man die Salzkruste am Boden des Eimers etwas.



Ist es dabei eigentlich egal ob man jodiertes Salz nimmt oder nicht jodiertes?|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Boilies trocknen bitte nur mit Fleur de Sel...

Im Ernst. Nimm das Billigste aus dem Supermarkt. Das wo du ca. 19 Cent für 500g bezahlst und fertig. Da würd ich nicht einen Gedanken verschwenden, ob jodiert oder nicht...


----------



## rapaLLa04 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Härten die Boilies bei euch beim längeren einfrieren auch noch etwas nach? 

Wie lange lasst ihr eure Boillies denn eigentlich so in der Truhe? Habt ihr Erfahrungen gemacht, dass die Aroma o.Ä verlieren, wenn sie lange gefrohren waren?


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Ich hab auch kein Problem damit, die 3 Jahre in der Truhe zu lassen. Ich pack sie aber gut ein. Hab auch welche in Luftdicht verschliessbaren Eimern eingefroren. 

Boilies die in Tüten eingefroren werden dürften schon ein wenig Flavour über die Zeit verlieren. Aber keine Ahnung wie man da einen genauen Wert ermitteln soll, wieviel Flavour in z.B. einem Jahr verloren geht.


----------



## Gunnar. (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Moin moin.

Mit Konservierungsmitteln sollte man nicht übertreiben und sollte daher nur zur kurzzeitigen Überbrückung verwenden (bis ca. 6 Monate), *da die Frische eines Köders immer noch der wichtigste Attraktor im Boilie ist.*

Wer seine Boilies für längere Zeit konserviert "verzichtet" quasi auf diesen wichtigen Attraktor. Der Idealfall sieht also so aus das man nur soviel Boilies rollt wie für den nächsten Ansitz benötigt wird.

Viele "echte" Konservierer haben den Ruf das sie den Boilie bitter machen. Das wird mit dann mit Sweeter kompensiert.Ich selber habe diese Erfahrung nicht gemacht.

Salz ist sicher das einfachste und auch das günstigste Mittel zum konservieren. Je nach Mix und Art der Zubereitung müssen die Boilies vordem einsalzen getrocknet werden.Das kann 2-3 aber auch 4-5 Tage dauern.
Beim salzen entsteht meistens eine Salzkruste um den Boilie. Einigen Leuten kann diese Kruste garnicht dick genug sein. Sie schwören darauf. Andern ist es lieber das diese Kruste so dünn wie möglich ist. Neben dem reinen subjektiven Bauchgefühl kommt da auch der Fangerfolg als Entscheidungsgrundlage dazu. Was nun gut oder schlecht ist - da kann man nicht pauschlisieren. Da hilft nur eines: selber Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Revilo62 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Bei mir kommt es auf demn Mix an:
süsse oder fruchtige Kohlehydratmixe mit vielen Saaten drin weren ach dem Kochen getrocknet ( 1-2 tage),danach in gute Vakuumtüten abgepackt, vakuumiert und ab in einen kühlen und dunklen Behälter, haltengarantiert mehr als 6 Monate 
fischige Murmeln ( ich hab hier gern mehr als 60% Fischmehl drin) haben von Hause aus eine salzige Note, nach dem Kochen trocknen und ab ins Salz,allerdings habe ich die gleiche Menge Salz wie Murmeln, die kommen in den Eimer mit dichtendem Deckel und werden regelmäßig aufgeschüttelt ( dann gehts auch mit der .... Kruste )
Einfrieren ist auch ne Alternative aber meine Einzigste hat was dagegen 
Tight Lines aus Berlin :m


----------



## punkarpfen (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Funktionieren tun alle drei Konservierungsmöglichkeiten.
Am besten funktioniert das Einfrieren. Die Boilies bleiben frisch und du entnimmst einfach die benötigte Menge. Man sollte aber keinen Vorrat für Jahre einfrieren. Bei mir bleiben die Boilies maximal 9 Monate in der Truhe. In der Regel aber deutlich kürzer. 
Salzen und Flüssigkonservierer funktionieren beide. Einmal aufgetaute Boilies fliegen bei mir in den Salzeimer. Dazu nehme ich das billigste 
Speisesalz aus dem Supermarkt. 
Beim Angeln kann man das Salz abwaschen oder es bleiben lassen. (Nash Rocksalt ;-))
Tacklefreunde sollten aber bedenken, dass das Salz aggresiv ist und die Reissverschlüsse der schönen Ködertaschen angreift. Billige Eimer sind allerdings imun dagegen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Bei Ködern die mit Salz behandelt wurden würde ich immer die Eimer Lösung vorziehen! Wenn das Salz erst einmal irgendwie in die Ausrüstung kommt, dann habt ihr ein Problem!

Auch wenn weisse Malereimer natürlich nicht so klasse aussehen.

An das Nash Salz habe ich auch schon beim lesen dieses Threads gedacht. In der Hand hielt ich es auch schon. Ich habe nur mit dem Kopf geschüttelt. Das es tatsächlich Leute gibt, die sich so das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen lassen! #d

Edit: Nash bleibt eine gute Firma mit Top Ködern! Das Ding mit dem überteuerten Salz ist aber weniger Wucher, als eine Beraubung der Käufer.


----------



## carpforce1 (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Für mich ist das Vakumieren und danach einfrieren die beste Lösung.

Das konservieren mit Salz wende ich an wenn es zu einem längeren Trip geht oder ich die Murmeln etwas härter haben möchte (auftauen, trocknen und ab in den Eimer)

Last die Finger von dem feinen Speisesalz.
Bildet bei nicht durchgetrockneten Murmeln eine dicke Kruste um diese sowie eine Kruste am Boden.
Geht zum Metzger oder in den Großhandel. Dort gibt es grobes Salz im 20 Kg Gebinde.
Murmeln in den Eimer, Salz drauf, Deckel zu und kurz schütteln. Ggf. noch ein wenig Salz oben auf damit alles bedeckt ist.

Konservieren hat mich eine 10 Kg Partie gekostet da diese innerhalb von einem Tag geschimmelt waren. Nie wieder!

Mit Zucker Funktioniert es auch. Nur ist das eine klebrige Angelegenheit die ein Magnet für Insekten ist. (der entstehende Sirup ist aber ein guter Attractor für Methode oder Groundmix)

Eimer hole ich mir immer bei Großküchen oder auch beim Metzger.
Diese gibt es dort in 5, 10, 20 Liter Volumen. (die von Maggi haben sogar eine grüne Farbe)

Die Murmeln kommen samt Salz ins Wasser (Salz ist ja auch ein Geschmacksträger)

Gruß
Carpforce


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Was mir gerade so im Kopf rumschwirrt:
wenn sich um die Boilies sogar eine richtige Salzkruste bildet... schmeckt der boilie dann nicht total versalzen??
Gerade jetzt fürs Frühjahr habe ich mir ein süßes Ananas Flavour gekauft.


----------



## JonasH (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

DU sollst die ja nicht essen  #d

Also Salz ist eigentlich kein Problem. Da ich viel mit PVA fische salze ich alle meine Partikel kräftig und die Fische mögen es.
Außerdem ist es ja nur außen am Boilie. Ich denke das ist abgewaschen bevor der Boilie am Grund ankommt.


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Ich nutze *Kaliumsorbat* aus der Lebensmittelindustrie,gibs bei e-bay und co.

Verändert kaum Geschmack und co.auch wenn viele sagen mit Konservierer im Boilie fängt man schlechter,kann ich nicht behaupten.
ca.5-7gr.auf 1 Kilo davon mit einem Sieb auf die Mischung streuen (bildet so keine Klumpen) und ich brauch nix einfrieren oder Salzen ...etc.

lg#h


----------



## punkarpfen (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Das Salz entzieht dem Boilie Feuchtigkeit. Der Köder schmeckt nicht salzig und die Kruste ist Wasser schnell abgewaschen.


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*



JonasH schrieb:


> ...Außerdem ist es ja nur außen am Boilie. Ich denke das ist abgewaschen bevor der Boilie am Grund ankommt.



ok dann ist gut, weil ich dachte ob das salz evtl auch in den boilie einzieht... und deshalb nicht so einfach abgewaschen werden kann.


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Es ist gut, wenn das Salz in den Köder einzieht. Und das wird es auch tun, zumindest ein bisschen.

Bedenke, das Salz (wie Zucker) ein Geschmacktsträger ist. Salz verstärkt daher die Geschmacksstoffe in deinem Boilie! Wenn du dir guten Steakpfeffer kaufst, dann ist dort neben Pfeffer auch Zucker drin enthalten. Salz streut sich jawohl jeder auch auf sein Steak. Somit hast du eine Süsse und Salzige Kombination auf deinem Teller. Auch wenn das süsse nicht so zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Dennis76 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

moin moin,
nimm Salz,wenn dich Steinharte Boilies nicht stören.Ich mache das seid Jahren und habe keine Prbleme damit.Die Boilies sind auch nicht versalzen,wenn du dir unsicher bist,dann roll dir nur 5-6 Kilo ab und Probiere es aus in dem du eine hälfte mit Salz Konservierst und die andere hälfte einfrierst,dann wirst du sehen,das das auf die fänigkeit keinen Einfluss hat.

Ich kaufe das Salz auch in 20Kg säcken und eier in großen Kanistern beim Bäcker meines vertrauens (fragen kostet ja nichts)
Am anfang habe ich das Salz auch fein säuberlich von jedem Boilie "Abgeklopft" aber das spar ich mir mittlerweile.

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Prof. Dr. Carp (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es ist gut, wenn das Salz in den Köder einzieht. Und das wird es auch tun, zumindest ein bisschen.
> 
> Bedenke, das Salz (wie Zucker) ein Geschmacktsträger ist. Salz verstärkt daher die Geschmacksstoffe in deinem Boilie! Wenn du dir guten Steakpfeffer kaufst, dann ist dort neben Pfeffer auch Zucker drin enthalten. Salz streut sich jawohl jeder auch auf sein Steak. Somit hast du eine Süsse und Salzige Kombination auf deinem Teller. Auch wenn das süsse nicht so zur Geltung kommt.



interessanter vergleich! klingt aber logisch!!|kopfkrat:m

dass salz auch ein Geschmacksträger ist wusste ich bisher nicht. in dieser "hohen Ernährungswissenschaft" kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus


----------



## Allrounder27 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Selfmade Boilies konservieren! - Aber wie?*

Naja, das ist auch mehr Basis. |rolleyes

Solang du nicht 20% Salz in den Mix fügst, wird nichts schlimmes passieren.


----------

